# Best support for tennis elbow



## tarheel1400 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys I lift a lot and usually play ball after my workouts. I've been getting sharp pains in my right elbow while shooting and just slinging my arm around during the game. I'm assuming it's "tennis elbow". I'm trying to find something I can wear while playing that will help protect it while and assist with the pain. I don't know if a shooting sleeve would work or what. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You wantin' me to rub it?

Rub the pain away?


----------



## tarheel1400 (Aug 24, 2013)

R-Star said:


> You wantin' me to rub it?
> 
> Rub the pain away?


I should have ended with the Roy Hibbert "No ****" huh?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

tarheel1400 said:


> I should have ended with the Roy Hibbert "No ****" huh?


That's up to you. 

Should you have?


----------



## tarheel1400 (Aug 24, 2013)

Seems so.


----------



## tarheel1400 (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone else have any suggestions? Would a shooting sleeve help at all or is that more cosmetic?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think you need a pair of warm hands


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Best way to treat it is to just stop doing the things that are irritating it. If it's hurting when you're shooting, I would take a day or two off and just ice it a few times a day. It should go away pretty quickly.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Warm is how?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what are you shooting?


----------



## tarheel1400 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Drizzy. I've taken a few days off already. I may get a support or something for it just for the short term.


----------

